# New 2007 928



## OUTHOUSE (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone know what the cost will be with a full carbon frame in US dollars for 2007?

Im wondering if I can get one for $4000. When they come out. Im looking at the centaur of this year and its $3199.

So Im looking at buying the 2007 of the same thing.


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

*price*

read somewhere that top of line (record) 2007 928 sells for around 9000E which equals roughly $11,281 USD


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What I do not understand is that I am seeing 2006 928 Carbon Lugged frames for $1,700. Is the 2007 928 frame going to be that much better than the 2006 Carbon Lugged 928?

I am debating whether or not to buy a 2006 Bianchi frame and build the bike over the winter, or whether I should wait for the 2007's. Of course, I do not want to pay $4,000+ for a 2007 frame. Will it be possible to get a 2007 928 or FG Lite for less than $4,000, and if so, what ball park figure would you put these frames in for 2007?


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

frames are all overhyped - the 928L is a super sweet frame at a reasonable price, however probably would not excite a weight weenie, there are weights listed somewhere in the bianchi forum about 1690g for frame/fork/headset and that is no reason not to buy it.

maybe I'll get an 06 928l next year whenit goes on special as the $4k+ frames come out.

for now i'm very happy with bianchi sl lite alloy 02 model...

what do YOU want from a frame?
stiffness: this is overhyped, just find a stiff frame, don't worry about numbers, test ride the bike.

weight: on a 7% 5km climb you lose 30secs for evey extra 500grams. so 20 minutes up the hill on a 4k+ frame and 20minutes and 30secs on a $1700 frame. riding on flat don't make any difference. is this acceptable?

looks: ok, wait and get the 4k+ bike =) if money is no object and you dont mind sitting the winter out just make sure it is reasonably stiff by taking it for a test ride


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

I too was looking for 928L or FG Lite frames at a below MSRP. Thought now may be good time with 2007 starting to enter market. I found a couple of NEW OLD STOCK, 2005 models, for good prices: 928L for $1500; FG Lite ALU for $1400. Don't think much difference between '06 & '05. Found at Wise Cycle Buys. 

Did decide NOT to buy anything because I like my steel frame Bianchi with upgraded components. Would like to climb faster, but the 30 secs per 500 grams (roughly) made me decide it wasn't worth spending the $$ right now, especially with other expenses popping-up. One day, I would like to get another frame. 

Go to Wise Cycle Buys website and call 800# -- ask for Jeff. You won't see anything on website, but Jeff can search for your frame and possibly find you a price deal. 

As for the 2007 frame differences: In 2007, the 928 SL is suppose to be 30% lighter than the 2006 version. Roughly 990 grams. It is Bianchi's flagship frame for 2007!


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

regards the weight issue, one of the best things I did for my cycling was add a few hundred grams to my bike by getting a cycleops power monitor.


----------



## fastbluebike (Aug 13, 2005)

I talked with Bianchi USA today and the frame 928SL will come in at $2900 retail This could provide a very nice High End Carbon Frame MADE IN ITALY within reach of many! I would sure consider one! fast blue bike


----------

